# Anti-White Assault (NYPD Hate Crimes; Kevin Sheehan) [Original Title: NYC victim of ‘anti-white’ crime says suspect accused her of being Trump fan]



## Creamu (Jul 27, 2022)

https://twitter.com/NYPDHateCrimes


'The Queens bus rider assaulted in an alleged “anti-white” crime told The Post on Sunday that one of her attackers accused her of being a fan of former President Donald Trump before the assailants bashed her on the head.

Jill LeCroix, a 57-year-old grandma of five, was left bleeding after she was blitzed by three black women July 9 while riding the city bus — an attack being investigated by the NYPD’s Hate Crime Task Force.

“Before they hit me, the girl with the green hair said, ‘You probably like Trump! Don’t you?’ LeCroix recalled. “I said, ‘I love him.’ I didn’t see which one hit me first.

“The one with the green hair, she was saying she hates white people, the way they talk, hates white skin, the way their skin cracks. Saying she was gangsta,” said the bartender, who was headed to visit her mother at the time.

“I was the only white person on the bus. By the time we started passing St. John’s Cemetery on Woodhaven, she started in on me, saying, ‘That’s where I’m going to bury you!’

“She had a bag from Bath and Body Works, and she took out a scrub and said she was going to beat me with it. It was tangerine,” LeCroix said. “She said, ‘You’re going to get what you deserve! All white people are going to get what they deserve.’ It was crazy.”

LeCroix, who has three biracial children, said she needed three staples to close the gash on her head.


“I didn’t even know” how bad the wound was, she said. “They sat me down on the bus, and one of the passengers said, ‘Uh-oh, you’re bleeding pretty bad.’ “


LeCroix was on a southbound Q53 bus at Jamaica Avenue and Woodhaven Boulevard at the time. Cops put out video of her suspected attackers, including one with bright-green hair.


The victim estimates that the three suspects were in their late teens to early 20s.


“The one with the green hair was the mouth, but they were looking for trouble,” LeCroix said. “When they got on the back door of the bus, they were laughing, and the one with the pink hair said, ‘Yeah, I kicked that baby stroller!’ ”


More than a week later, the attack has left the victim shaken.


“Never in my life have I been attacked like that,” LeCroix said.


“They said they hate white people.”'

-Kevin Sheehan

https://nypost.com/2022/07/17/nyc-anti-white-crime-victim-said-perp-accused-her-of-being-trump-fan/


----------



## Viri (Jul 27, 2022)

Since it's NYC, even if they're caught, she'll be let out in a few hours. NYC is a shit hole.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 27, 2022)

Viri said:


> Since it's NYC, even if they're caught, she'll be let out in a few hours. NYC is a shit hole.


Two of the three were arrested. We will see. The framing of Anti-White Hate Crime is a paradigm shifting.


----------



## MicroNut99 (Jul 27, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Two of the three were arrested. We will see. The framing of Anti-White Hate Crime is a paradigm shifting.


No.
A hate crime is a hate crime.
But OMG when its black on white then its paradigm shifting.
Wake up.
America was literally built on racism.
The ruling class of white people have taken control and advantage of anyone they could.
Only the savagery of slavery, indentured servitude and child labor have been tamed over the last two hundred years.
It wasn't until WW2 that we really came together for anything and that was short lived.
Even then the units were divided by color.
For instance:
The State of Oregon didn't allow mixed race couples to "legally" marry until the year 2000.
The State of Oregon was setup to be a white only state from its inception.
Until 1845 by law a blackman caught living in the state would be required to have 39 stripe lashes if he wanted to stay.
Oh and Oregon is one of those dreaded "left" west coast states.... yea ok. 
Most don't even know that its 2/3 desert not fit to live on.
However the embedded racism is still very much alive today.
https://sos.oregon.gov/archives/exhibits/black-history/Pages/context/slavery.aspx


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 27, 2022)

divide and conquer, Just like I say when its the other way around.. dont let some isolated incidents in a country of 350 million sway you. Most people are fiendly enough, and those that arent should be dealt with appropriately.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2022)

Racist douchebags exist within all races, who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Creamu (Jul 27, 2022)

MicroNut99 said:


> No.
> A hate crime is a hate crime.
> But OMG when its black on white then its paradigm shifting.


There was discourse about the systemic nature of racisim, that would make racist hate crime against whites impossible, because they are (under this theory at least) in power. This whole conception would be over with, if this framing of the NYPD takes root.


MicroNut99 said:


> Wake up.
> America was literally built on racism.
> The ruling class of white people have taken control and advantage of anyone they could.
> Only the savagery of slavery, indentured servitude and child labor have been tamed over the last two hundred years.


The reason why this is such a popular narritive is because this appeal works well when you confront white people with it.


MicroNut99 said:


> It wasn't until WW2 that we really came together for anything and that was short lived.


Black and white soldiers of the US army were segregated during WW2.


MicroNut99 said:


> Even then the units were divided by color.


So no coming together then.


MicroNut99 said:


> For instance:
> The State of Oregon didn't allow mixed race couples to "legally" marry until the year 2000.
> The State of Oregon was setup to be a white only state from its inception.


Why not leave them alone then?


MicroNut99 said:


> Until 1845 by law a blackman caught living in the state would be required to have 39 stripe lashes if he wanted to stay.


Seems like they wanted be amoung themselves.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 8, 2022)

now watch every mugging,murder,rape by and african american towards a non black  be charged as a hate crime smh


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 8, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> now watch every mugging,murder,rape by and african american towards a non black  be charged as a hate crime smh



That'd be a lot of hate crimes.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 8, 2022)

She should have said "I like it that he moved the US embassy to Israel. I`m a Jew and if you want your family to continue exist in this city, do not touch me."


----------



## smf (Sep 8, 2022)

Creamu said:


> There was discourse about the systemic nature of racisim, that would make racist hate crime against whites impossible, because they are (under this theory at least) in power. This whole conception would be over with, if this framing of the NYPD takes root.


Black people can be racist against white people, but black people aren't oppressing white people.



chrisrlink said:


> now watch every mugging,murder,rape by and african american towards a non black  be charged as a hate crime smh



There would have to be evidence that it was a hate crime rather than just crime


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 8, 2022)

when someone ask do you like trump just say no it  might save you some pain


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 8, 2022)

smf said:


> Black people can be racist against white people, but black people aren't oppressing white people.


i forgot the name of that (netflix?) show that flips the script on american history basicly white slaves black masters you just saying that reminded me of it


----------



## smf (Sep 8, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> i forgot the name of that (netflix?) show that flips the script on american history basicly white slaves black masters you just saying that reminded me of it


Of course if black people had enslaved white people, they could oppress them... But that isn't how it happened/is still happening.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 8, 2022)

smf said:


> Black people can be racist against white people, but black people aren't oppressing white people.
> 
> 
> 
> There would have to be evidence that it was a hate crime rather than just crime


there was a movie on reverse racism as it's somewhat called a suspense film an interacial couple white man black woman has a black man as a neighbor who is very much a mixture of jeliousy and racism i cant recall that name of the film early 2000's-2010's


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 9, 2022)

smf said:


> Black people can be racist against white people, but black people aren't oppressing white people.


Then why are whites fleeing blacks? It´s not the other way around. If whites are so oppresive, why do so many people want to live in white majority countries? Makes no sense.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 9, 2022)

how does this keep happening? where people in major communist cities keep making of stories of people being trump fans.


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Then why are whites fleeing blacks? It´s not the other way around. If whites are so oppresive, why do so many people want to live in white majority countries? Makes no sense.


From my past interactions with you, it doesn't surprise me one bit that it makes no sense to you.

Are "whites fleeing blacks"? Can you provide evidence?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 9, 2022)

smf said:


> From my past interactions with you, it doesn't surprise me one bit that it makes no sense to you.
> 
> Are "whites fleeing blacks"? Can you provide evidence?


Ever heard of white flight lol


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Ever heard of white flight lol


No, is it funny?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 9, 2022)

smf said:


> No, is it funny?


It´s funny you don´t know this or claim not to know.


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> It´s funny you don´t know this or claim not to know.


I have heard how white supremacists move out of areas when foreigners move to their neighborhood, is it like that?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 9, 2022)

smf said:


> I have heard how white supremacists move out of areas when foreigners move to their neighborhood, is it like that?


A white supremacist is somehow who believes in the superiority of whites. If you move out of areas because they become too dangerous, it is common sense. Obama and others do the same. Are they white supremacists?


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> A white supremacist is somehow who believes in the superiority of whites. *If* you move out of areas because they become too dangerous, it is common sense. Obama and others do the same. Are they white supremacists?


Fixed it for you. There are some people who will leave as soon as the first turn up.

An area will only become dangerous, if those people moving in are disadvantaged. It makes no difference what color their skin, except you probably would keep non whites disadvantaged.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 9, 2022)

smf said:


> An area will only become dangerous, if those people moving in are disadvantaged. It makes no difference what color their skin, except you probably would keep non whites disadvantaged.


By disadvantaged you are implying that races (of which skin color is the least significant aspect) are merely objects without any agency. And I don´t have the power or will to keep someone disadvantaged. Why to do you ascribe superpowers to me?
You are also factually incorrect as crime rates differ between races among the poor (see crime rates in poor white neighborhoods in the US). Same on an international level: North Korea is very poor but much safer than most if not all Subsahara-African countries. Are the North Koreans "advantaged" by whites?


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> By disadvantaged you are implying that races (of which skin color is the least significant aspect) are merely objects without any agency. And I don´t have the power or will to keep someone disadvantaged. Why to do you ascribe superpowers to me?
> You are also factually incorrect as crime rates differ between races among the poor (see crime rates in poor white neighborhoods in the US). Same on an international level: North Korea is very poor but much safer than most if not all Subsahara-African countries. Are the North Koreans "advantaged" by whites?


I don't know where to start with how wrong all your assumptions are.

It's very hard to overcome the disadvantages that you support. They aren't superpowers at all, all you need to do is keep up this shit attitude of yours.

The murder rate per million people is 4 times higher in North Korea than the United States, disadvantaged people turn to crime (why they are disadvantaged is irrelevant).


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

smf said:


> I don't know where to start with how wrong all your assumptions are.
> 
> It's very hard to overcome the disadvantages that you support. They aren't superpowers at all, all you need to do is keep up this shit attitude of yours.
> 
> The murder rate per million people is 4 times higher in North Korea than the United States, disadvantaged people turn to crime (why they are disadvantaged is irrelevant).


North Korea has 4.7 homicides per 100,000 people.
The US is 6.6 homicides per 100,000 people.
18.26 Chicago
40.4 Detroit
60 St Louis

How is North Korea 4x higher than the US?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 9, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> now watch every mugging,murder,rape by and african american towards a non black  be charged as a hate crime smh


To be fair, isn't pretty much any crime aimed at harming another individual rooted in some form of hate? If I kill the man that my wife is cheating on me with, am I not motivated by hate, regardless of his race?


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> How is North Korea 4x higher than the US?



https://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/North-Korea/United-States/Crime

Violent crime > Murders per million people*150.88*
Ranked 45th. *4 times more *than United States*42.01*
Ranked 43th.


----------



## Tarmfot (Sep 9, 2022)

MicroNut99 said:


> No.
> A hate crime is a hate crime.
> But OMG when its black on white then its paradigm shifting.
> Wake up.
> ...


With the exception of Haití Revolutions only white people have ended slavery.
Thanks to USA people a lot of white people(specially from north mediterránea coast) were saved from the slave traders of North africa.
USA bombed north África coast and they ended their "business".

Thanks americans, again.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 10, 2022)

smf said:


> I don't know where to start with how wrong all your assumptions are.
> 
> It's very hard to overcome the disadvantages that you support. They aren't superpowers at all, all you need to do is keep up this shit attitude of yours.
> 
> The murder rate per million people is 4 times higher in North Korea than the United States, disadvantaged people turn to crime (why they are disadvantaged is irrelevant).


The murder rate in US areas with a high percentage of African Americans is much much higher than in North Korea. Over there, people barely have enough to eat (no fat people except the leader). Compared to Noth Korea, African-Americans have it easy in the US. And yet the crime rate is very high (not surprising if you look at Subsaharan Africa). You said it had nothing to do with race. We both know it is not true.

So I oppress African-Americans by doing nothing? Wow either I do have superpowers or races are just different on average.


----------



## Rena_to84 (Sep 10, 2022)

This forum is the most woketard corner on the internet.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

There is no such thing as anti-white.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> There is no such thing as anti-white.


Question, would the same princeable work if said person were not white? For real, belive me or not, you CAN be raciest to a white person. Saying that it ONLY works for NON-WHITE races is fucking stupid.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Question, would the same princeable work if said person were not white? For real, belive me or not, you CAN be raciest to a white person. Saying that it ONLY works for NON-WHITE races is fucking stupid.


The nuance required to discuss things like power dynamics and existential prejudice baked into our systems is lost on the kind of people who would read my post and see "durr you hate whites" so I just say shit I know will trigger them regardless.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The nuance required to discuss things like power dynamics and existential prejudice baked into our systems is lost on the kind of people who would read my post and see "durr you hate whites" so I just say shit I know will trigger them regardless.


Here, let me explain this as easy as possible so NOBODY gets confused.

If a white guy shot a black guy because his skin color is black, that racist as well as anti-black.

If a black guy shot a white guy because his skin color is white, that racist as well as anti-white.

I might have autism, as well like Fallout and Sonic. But even I KNOW.... what you said was fucked up.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I might have autism, as well like Fallout and Sonic. But even I KNOW.... what you said was fucked up.


Yeah that's the point. Discussions on racism are fundamentally worthless as long as the other side believes that white characters being played by black actors is racism.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yeah that's the point. Discussions on racism are fundamentally worthless as long as the other side believes that white characters being played by black actors is racism.


It really is, honestly people need to calm down.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> It really is, honestly people need to calm down.


Once people stop being so obsessed with repeating talking points from rich outrage merchants we'll finally have discourse worth a shit on it.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

Awe.  It's having an *enlightening* conversation with itself.  Let's watch.


----------



## smf (Sep 10, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> So I oppress African-Americans by doing nothing? Wow either I do have superpowers or races are just different on average.


Spouting your vile thoughts on line isn't nothing, I'm sure you are as abhorrent in real life too.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 10, 2022)

smf said:


> https://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/North-Korea/United-States/Crime
> 
> Violent crime > Murders per million people*150.88*
> Ranked 45th. *4 times more *than United States*42.01*
> Ranked 43th.


The sources at the bottom of your page lists data from 2003-2011, and most of the links for them no longer work.

I used: https://www.theglobaleconomy.com/No...from 2012 is 4.7 homicides per 100,000 people.

Which is supposedly 2012, I can't find anything for recent. Everything else just lists South Korea. But I bet if you included starvation and other killings of citizens by the government it would be sky high. But regular people it may not be that high.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 10, 2022)

smf said:


> Spouting your vile thoughts on line isn't nothing, I'm sure you are as abhorrent in real life too.


It is vile to believe that different outcomes must be the result of oppression. E.g. we could tell women that math geniuses are mostly male due to oppression. But it is untrue and creates resentment and hate.
Your believe even creates riots and financial crises. Nothing was learned from 2008.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

lol is UDR doing that racist "race realist" shit again


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> lol is UDR doing that racist "race realist" shit again


Everyone is a race realist. We just like to pretend we are not. Just as we pretend Joe can be Joanna.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Everyone is a race realist. We just like to pretend we are not. Just as we pretend Joe can be Joanna.


No, only epistemic anti-realists are. Most people are normal and don't believe in shit that fails to be represented in data to this day, like a link between "race" and "IQ," as if either are actually anything more than environmental characteristics.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> No, only epistemic anti-realists are. Most people are normal and don't believe in shit that fails to be represented in data to this day, like a link between "race" and "IQ," as if either are actually anything more than environmental characteristics.


Wherever East Asian (in the US simply called "Asian") and Subsaharan African (in the US called "black") communities live - be it planet earth, the US, China, Germany, etc, a non-ideological mind will recognize a pattern. Since this pattern is seen around the world and you would have difficulty finding one example to the contrary, it is not environmental.
But you would probably also deny the link between HIV and AIDS or a penis and a Y-chromosome.

Your premise is childish anyway. There is no link between height and race or height and sex. Yet we all know that men are on average taller than women and certain races taller than others.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Wherever East Asian (in the US simply called "Asian") and Subsaharan African (in the US called "black") communities live - be it planet earth, the US, China, Germany, etc, a non-ideological mind will recognize a pattern. Since this pattern is seen around the world and you would have difficulty finding one example to the contrary, it is not environmental.
> But you would probably also deny the link between HIV and AIDS or a penis and a Y-chromosome.


Do you have enough self-awareness to find it weird to say only a "non ideological mind" would see race as a biologically essentialist construct rather than what it is: the result of the North Atlantic slave trade? Because man you would probably blow your brains out if you knew what "race" was in Greece or Rome.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Do you have enough self-awareness to find it weird to say only a "non ideological mind" would see race as a biologically essentialist construct rather than what it is: the result of the North Atlantic slave trade? Because man you would probably blow your brains out if you knew what "race" was in Greece or Rome.


You can´t meet my challenge, so you are deflecting.
Perhaps you didn´t see my edit:

Your premise is childish anyway. There is no link between height and race or height and sex. Yet we all know that men are on average taller than women and certain races taller than others.

Show me a country, region or city in which women are taller than man or Sub-Saharan Africans do better in school and IQ tests than East Asians.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

"Race isn't biological"
"DUDRRRR YOU'RE JUST DEFLECTING BY THE WAY EXPLAIN MEN AND WOMEN'S HEIGHTS!!"
Oscar Kilo, Romeo Echo Tango Alpha Romeo Delta.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 11, 2022)

I´m still waiting for your example. You can´t even provide the exception that proves the rule. There are no exceptions. Women are shorter (height) in every society on planet earth and communities of East Asian heritage have lower crime rates, more success in school and higher IQs than those of Subsaharan African descent.
Calling me names changing nothing. We both know I am right. You just find the truth offensive.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 11, 2022)

White people used to be darker skinned.  When the Earth suffered climate change and started its ritual purification of fire, they escaped Earth and made habitat under the ground of Mars.  After a time, they became pale skinned.  When they came back, they found that some of their ancestors had survived the cruel state of the world.  

It wasn't the slave trade that "created black people".  What are they teaching you in your schools?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I´m still waiting for your example. You can´t even provide the exception that proves the rule. There are no exceptions. Women are shorter (height) in every society on planet earth and communities of East Asian heritage have lower crime rates, more success in school and higher IQs than those of Subsaharan African descent.
> Calling me names changing nothing. We both know I am right. You just find the truth offensive.


I gotta be brutally honest with you champ you sound really insecure here. I'm not interested in your pivot, when the topic was that race isn't genetic. There's a reason why what you think is the foundational existence of "race" has only existed for like, 300 or so years. If you go back to numerous other nations historically they didn't see this shit at all. Hell, you'd probably lose your shit if you heard how race was actually seen historically in the Roman empire.

Protip: There was only one to them :^)


----------



## tabzer (Sep 11, 2022)

Everyone knows that the Earth didn't start revolving around the sun until about 600 years ago.  /s

Tribes and nations have been a thing long before "race" was tokened, and they weren't treated equally.  Many of them certainly had similar physical/character traits that distinguished them.  Race isn't completely inflexible, but you're focusing on the finger instead of what it's pointing at.  Race is a thing and throwing a fit over it won't make it not be a thing.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yeah that's the point. Discussions on racism are fundamentally worthless as long as the other side believes that white characters being played by black actors is racism.


Ok, i can get that BUT how would you feel if a White guy played a black guys role (No black face BS because that really rasict) and if you say that it is, Kaboom! You found a double standert! So ether its BOTH rasict or NOT racist because double standerts are fucked up.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Ok, i can get that BUT how would you feel if a White guy played a black guys role (No black face BS because that really rasict) and if you say that it is, Kaboom! You found a double standert! So ether its BOTH rasict or NOT racist because double standerts are fucked up.


It wouldn't be racist, there's just better anti-capitalist critiques to make of that. In the most common cases where minority characters are played by a white actor, it's usually done by having some incredibly famous white actor do it, instead of A) finding new talent, and B) uplifting marginalized talent at that. There's also other factors in play here, IE, if someone thinks a white actor would look better than a black character, that sounds pretty damn racist to me. If, however, someone thought a white actor would do a better job than a black actor in the role, it'd still sound REALLY fucking weird but I'm not sure it'd be outright racist unless I were to hear other explanations from the director down the line. IE, the difference between "I like this actor a lot" and "I want this actor to do it because I don't think black people can act" is a really huge one.

So, to clarify.
Black actor plays a white role -> Not racist.
White actor plays a black role -> Can be, but isn't *immediately* racist.

If we follow the logic of "Hiring a black actor to play a white character is racism" then at that point you could argue that hiring a black guy over a white guy for a job may as well be racist too, a position these people hold typically. It's also not racist there either, before some moron tries to start that discussion.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> It wouldn't be racist, there's just better anti-capitalist critiques to make of that. In the most common cases where minority characters are played by a white actor, it's usually done by having some incredibly famous white actor do it, instead of A) finding new talent, and B) uplifting marginalized talent at that. There's also other factors in play here, IE, if someone thinks a white actor would look better than a black character, that sounds pretty damn racist to me. If, however, someone thought a white actor would do a better job than a black actor in the role, it'd still sound REALLY fucking weird but I'm not sure it'd be outright racist unless I were to hear other explanations from the director down the line. IE, the difference between "I like this actor a lot" and "I want this actor to do it because I don't think black people can act" is a really huge one.
> 
> So, to clarify.
> Black actor plays a white role -> Not racist.
> ...


yea, you can say that. Oh well thanks for clearing it up. Its not rasict on both ends. I just dont get how people can call the most pettish of thing racist when its not. Oh well, Thanks anyways. i have to fix up my PSP.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I gotta be brutally honest with you champ you sound really insecure here. I'm not interested in your pivot, when the topic was that race isn't genetic.


Mother and father white: white baby
Mother and father black: black baby
One parent black, one white: Obama-like
Obama-like and one black parent: like Obama´s children
Obama-like and one white parent: A white-appearing guy or gal with curly hair talking about marginalization all day long

There you go. It is genetic.

Now back to my challenge. You can´t meet it so you call me a champ ironically. How about being a man and admitting that you can´t find a city, country or continent in/on which East Asian communities do worse in school than Subsaharan African or have lower IQ. If it is a rule that applies everywhere (including in Africa itself as China is to soft-"colonize" it), the explanation can logically not be only environmental (as you have claimed).


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

"Obama's children"

Some traits are more genetically intimate than others.

Here's a theory.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> One parent black, one white: Obama-like


Here's a question: Why is Obama the first black president? 
Answer: Because race is not genetic.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 12, 2022)

That´s not Obama in the picture


LainaGabranth said:


> Here's a question: Why is Obama the first black president?
> Answer: Because race is not genetic.


Obama is mixed-race, namely European+Subsah.African.
He is both black (coll. for "of Subsaharan African descent") and white (coll. for "of European descent).

How does that disprove my point? If his father was Japanese, he would be mixed-race, but a different mix, proving that race is real.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> That´s not Obama in the picture
> 
> Obama is mixed-race, namely European+Subsah.African.
> He is both black (coll. for "of Subsaharan African descent") and white (coll. for "of European descent).
> ...



They're Anita Blanchard and Martin Nesbitt, close Obama friends who are allegedly Malia's and Sasha's biological parents.  Anita claims to have delivered both children.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> That´s not Obama in the picture
> 
> Obama is mixed-race, namely European+Subsah.African.
> He is both black (coll. for "of Subsaharan African descent") and white (coll. for "of European descent).
> ...


When did I say it was?? I asked you why Obama is considered the first _black_ president when he's, as you say, "mixed."
The answer is because nonsense like the "one drop rule," for example (which is undoubtably racist btw) is a purely social phenomenon. There is no specific number of traits that makes someone considered black. If Obama's skin was white despite having black features, he'd be seen as the just another white president.

Race is _skin_ deep. It is not genetic. There's a reason why lighter skinned black people statistically face better treatment in the justice system than darker skinned black people do, despite both being "black" racially. Because it's all made up.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 12, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> When did I say it was?? I asked you why Obama is considered the first _black_ president when he's, as you say, "mixed."
> The answer is because nonsense like the "one drop rule," for example (which is undoubtably racist btw) is a purely social phenomenon. There is no specific number of traits that makes someone considered black. If Obama's skin was white despite having black features, he'd be seen as the just another white president.
> 
> Race is _skin_ deep. It is not genetic. There's a reason why lighter skinned black people statistically face better treatment in the justice system than darker skinned black people do, despite both being "black" racially. Because it's all made up.


What society considers black is a social construct. But there is a scientific answer: Obama is both European ("white") and Subsaharan African ("black"). I disagree, C. Harris is considered black even though her black admixture does not seem to be that high.
Race is not skin deep. If that were the case, Koreans and some European nations would be of the same race. They are not.
If it is all made up: why do Korean women bear Korean-looking babies? And why do they have mixed children if their partners are of a different race? Do you understand basic logic?
If it is skin deep, how can scientists and programs determine the race of human bones?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> What society considers black is a social construct.


The only correct part of your post.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 12, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The only correct part of your post.


If you disagree that Korean mothers bear Korean babies, you are a moron.
Answer the fact I mentioned about human bones. Be a man and admit you were wrong about race being skin deep.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> If you disagree that Korean mothers bear Korean babies, you are a moron.








imagine falling for the race meme LMAO
based romeo echo tango alpha romeo delta


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> They're Anita Blanchard and Martin Nesbitt, close Obama friends who are allegedly Malia's and Sasha's biological parents.  Anita claims to have delivered both children.


I'm laughing rn tabzer at your status, how pathetic do you need to be that you use a image of people's reactions as a status.
I mean you do you but man is that sad.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I'm laughing rn tabzer at your status, how pathetic do you need to be that you use a image of people's reactions as a status.
> I mean you do you but man is that sad.


How is it pathetic or sad?  Are you feeling emotional about race existing?


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> How is it pathetic or sad?





Nothereed said:


> how pathetic do you need to be that you use a image of people's reactions as a status.


Edit: if it isn't clear, it has nothing to do with the topic, as I've been quiet this whole thread eating popcorn for the most part.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

I don't think it's pathetic.  That's something you are thinking.  Why?  Are you feeling a certain kind of way?

Maybe you are just feeling left out.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm just going to let tabzer roll away from the conversation like he normal does (already is avoiding quoting me or at least @ me. So I'm not going to bother to @ him)
But before I go.



Very funny. I didn't know gbatemp had a double line system for likes. Definitely not a picture there. Nope.

Look I know that your desperate for approval, but that is truly sad. That you need to pretend or fake that your liked.  Must really suck to be you. especially because @KingVamp @Xzi @The Catboy 
don't like all your posts.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 12, 2022)

The sooner the Western world dies out (or is replaced), the better. Then there will be hardly any race deniers (who ironically call facts and people racist) left.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I'm just going to let tabzer roll away from the conversation like he normal does (already is avoiding quoting me or at least @ me. So I'm not going to bother to @ him)
> But before I go.



I'm not sure if you understand how context works, but I replied directly to you.  The fact that I am talking to you is unmistakable.  As far as our interactions go, it has always been you that "rolls away" from the conversation because you inevitably realize how futile your positions are and lose the stamina to keep up your contortion act.



Nothereed said:


> Very funny. I didn't know gbatemp had a double line system for likes. Definitely not a picture there. Nope.
> 
> Look I know that your desperate for approval, but that is truly sad. That you need to pretend or fake that your liked. Must really suck to be you. especially because @KingVamp @Xzi @The Catboy
> don't like all your posts.



Do you sincerely think that I am trying convince people that someone likes what I say?  How would that help me gain approval?

I didn't think anybody would honestly be triggered over it, but considering that you brought out "the proof", it appears that not only is it important to you, but that you experienced a sense of betrayal.  It's practically a gbatemp cliché.  How long were you fooled?  

Based on the fact that you have nothing to say that is on topic, it looks like you are trying to find reasons to attack someone because you are tired of feeling like a loser.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> but I replied *directly *to you.


You just replied to me just now. You tend to flake off by replying to the thread (rather than quoting someone, or @'ing someone) it's something you do a lot. Since gbatemp generally speaking, prioritizes quotes over replies. And the reply notification generally tends to stop at some point.


tabzer said:


> As far as our interactions go, it has always been you that "rolls away" from the conversation because you inevitably realize how futile your positions are and lose the stamina to keep up your contortion act.


Yeah no, what really happens is we go circles and circles with your nonsense, until someone manages to grab you and corner you, and then you roll away for a few day, and then comeback for a second serving of
*most of the people here disproving you wrong™ the video game.*

 And then when we decide to ignore you because you'll jump through thousands of hoops and rings, after already proving you wrong, you'll claim that you won since nobody is willing to argue with you. So we then argue. you flake off. and then the cycle repeats.

Debates aren't about wasting pages of space with utter nonsense, something you're exceptionally skilled at.


tabzer said:


> Do you sincerely think that I am trying convince people that someone likes what I say? How would that help me gain approval?


For what other reason would you put that in your signature?
No seriously. No other member on gbatemp has done that. Previously you would use it for  "owning" or quoting some nonsense you thought was good. It doesn't assist in you gaining approval.
Rather, at least logically to me, it assists with your image. As I found it rather funny that the people that are listed in that image, generally speaking, disagree with you on almost every single front (if not, all of them) and are people that are generally speaking, more liked than you are.


tabzer said:


> I didn't think anybody would honestly be triggered over it, but considering that you brought out "the proof",


I brought out "the proof" incase you decided to quickly remove it. I can make claims on the internet, but if I don't prove that it happened, on a signature that you can easily change, then I'd look like a complete moron. You could walk up, pretend that you never did it in the first place.


tabzer said:


> but that you experienced a sense of betrayal.


That's a massive stretch if I've ever seen one. I found it both funny and sad that you did it. Betrayal is exclusive to trust. Which if it isn't obvious, I don't trust you. Otherwise I wouldn't bother taking a picture proving that this was something you did.



tabzer said:


> It's practically a gbatemp cliché


_Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure._



tabzer said:


> Based on the fact that you have nothing to say that is on topic, it looks like you are trying to find reasons to attack someone because you are tired of feeling like a loser.


too bad your statement doesn't make sense, since I already established why I brought it up.




Nothereed said:


> I'm laughing rn tabzer at your *status*, how pathetic do you need to be that you use a image of people's reactions as a status.
> I mean you do you but man is that sad.





Nothereed said:


> Edit: if it isn't clear, it has nothing to do with the topic, as I've been quiet this whole thread eating popcorn for the most part.


Tabzer's failing reading comprehension. Further more, it's not really an attack if it's a statement of fact. It is a fact that you are using an image of people's reactions, something that I highly doubt is "gbatemp cliché" as while this is account is fresh-ish. My age around the forms isn't.
And there's not a whole lot of ways to look at your current signature. If it was for a joke, must of been out of season then. Especially considering that you used your signature in the past to "own" or poke fun at users.

if you want to continue this discussion, dm me. since this is vastly off topic.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 12, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Mother and father white: white baby
> Mother and father black: black baby
> One parent black, one white: Obama-like
> Obama-like and one black parent: like Obama´s children
> ...


I normally don't comment seriously on Politcs anymore I stopped caring long ago. I use to be more active in it. But IQ is a topic I know alot about.


There is a study called the Eyferth Study, a study of the kids of African American service men in Germany and they had the same IQ as their classmates.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eyferth_study


Basically post World War 2 African Americans had kids with German Women. The IQ test compares Half Black (racially mixed) Germans and White Germans and they both had similar IQ scores.

This study shows that IQ has great environmental influence.



There is also IQ tests administered during World War 1. White Soldiers from Georgia, Arkansas, Kentucky and Mississippi had lower IQ then Black Soldiers from Illinois, Ohio, New York and Pennsylvania. Another indicator that IQ had cultural influence and not racial in origin.

Otto Klineberg, _Race Differences,_ NY: Harper and Brothers, 1935, pp. 183-184.


Also when you isolate Blacks in bad neighborhoods that had the opportunity to access to better education, they generally perform better then Blacks in the same neighborhood that go to bad public schools.

And when you compare most Blacks that attend Harvard. Most blacks in Harvard are from the West Indies or Africa, usually people with money that are not disadvantaged. Alot less American Blacks in Harvard. Another indicator that native Africans do not have inherently worse IQ and alot has to do wealth and access to education.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I'm just going to let tabzer roll away from the conversation like he normal does (already is avoiding quoting me or at least @ me. So I'm not going to bother to @ him)
> But before I go.
> View attachment 326799
> Very funny. I didn't know gbatemp had a double line system for likes. Definitely not a picture there. Nope.
> ...


I always get you mixed up with Noctosphere for some reason


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> You just replied to me just now. You tend to flake off by replying to the thread (rather than quoting someone, or @'ing someone) it's something you do a lot. Since gbatemp generally speaking, prioritizes quotes over replies. And the reply notification generally tends to stop at some point.



You are crying over me not tailoring a response to your approval.  My method is easy to understand.  If I respond directly after you say something, you get the alert I said something.  You can read what I say and follow that it is a response.  You are being intellectually lazy and acting entitled.  You talk about wasting space but you want me to engage in active redundancy.  Your whole post reads like you want to "eat cake _and _have it".



Nothereed said:


> Yeah no, what really happens is we go circles and circles with your nonsense, until someone manages to grab you and corner you, and then you roll away for a few day, and then comeback for a second serving of
> *most of the people here disproving you wrong™ the video game.*
> 
> And then when we decide to ignore you because you'll jump through thousands of hoops and rings, after already proving you wrong, you'll claim that you won since nobody is willing to argue with you. So we then argue. you flake off. and then the cycle repeats.
> ...



This has never happened between me and you.  When people like your comments, it's not because you offer substance in your words.  It is because it is a participation trophy, "A for effort", despite how cringe your words are or how illiterate you are.  Some people here have not only acknowledged that lies are ok as long as it is supportive of their political endeavors, but expressed desire to engage in such tactics.  These are not facts-first oriented people.  It makes their "approval" cliché.



Nothereed said:


> Betrayal is exclusive to trust. Which if it isn't obvious, I don't trust you.



And you shouldn't.  There is no reason to trust me.  The betrayal of trust happened when you tried interpreting my intention and then saw contradiction in it.  I didn't make that contradiction.  You did that, but you still acted on it.  You are still fooling yourself if you think that I would try to hide my actions because "you found me out".  I thought it was obvious enough and not newsworthy.



Nothereed said:


> it's not really an attack if it's a statement of fact



Your interpretation is not a statement of fact.  It's a reflection of your own insecurity--especially considering that there are other, more likely, reasons as to why I would do such a thing.



Nothereed said:


> too bad your statement doesn't make sense, since I already established why I brought it up.



My statement makes complete sense.  You swung and missed with your attempt to be pretentious about something because you thought it was low-hanging fruit you could grasp in lieu of saying something insightful on topic.  If you don't want to talk about this in public, then apologize and flake off.  DM me and I'll rightly tell you to fuck off--my sig is serving its purpose. 

Race exists.  _Objectively _more so than gender.  Whiny brats are largely unimportant.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 12, 2022)

See, people? Black people CAN be racist against white people - just like how women can be sexist against men.
It's not 100% "whites bad" or "men evil"; far from it, it's just that the flip side is rarely popularised since it goes against the conventional narrative, which is itself racist against whites and sexist against men.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> The sooner the Western world dies out (or is replaced), the better. Then there will be hardly any race deniers (who ironically call facts and people racist) left.


Boy do I have some bad news for you on that one, racist. These ideas of race will die with it and you'll have to be told a new trait by your masters to be mad at.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Boy do I have some bad news for you on that one, racist. These ideas of race will die with it and you'll have to be told a new trait by your masters to be mad at.



Who's mad at race here?  It's the management that sucks.  Pretending that it's not a real thing when the political party you support makes sure that everyone knows that it's a real thing makes it seem like you are totally oblivious or just lying.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 12, 2022)

SG854 said:


> There is a study called the Eyferth Study, a study of the kids of African American service men in Germany and they had the same IQ as their classmates.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eyferth_study


I would appreciate direct links instead of wikipedia due to my living in China. It´s a hassle to access. But I found information elsewhere. My initial suspicion has been confirmed:
The American military acts as a filter for intelligence. Perhaps not as much as a university, but "_He has also noted that the IQs of the children's mothers and fathers are unknown, and that white and black G.I.'s in Germany were not equally representative of their respective populations, since about 30 percent of blacks, compared to about 3 percent of whites, failed the preinduction mental test and were not admitted into the armed forces._" (https://psychology.fandom.com/wiki/Eyferth_study)
There are other problems with the study as well, such as the obvious male to female difference (sample error?) and, in my view, a low sample size. Furthermore, this study is an exception.


SG854 said:


> There is also IQ tests administered during World War 1. White Soldiers from Georgia, Arkansas, Kentucky and Mississippi had lower IQ then Black Soldiers from Illinois, Ohio, New York and Pennsylvania. Another indicator that IQ had cultural influence and not racial in origin.
> 
> Otto Klineberg, _Race Differences,_ NY: Harper and Brothers, 1935, pp. 183-184.


I can´t look into the study. Do you have a link where I can access it for free?
But since it´s about the military: see above.
I also wouldn´t compare the inmates in prison because it is also a filter for IQ (but in reverse).


SG854 said:


> Also when you isolate Blacks in bad neighborhoods that had the opportunity to access to better education, they generally perform better then Blacks in the same neighborhood that go to bad public schools.
> 
> And when you compare most Blacks that attend Harvard. Most blacks in Harvard are from the West Indies or Africa, usually people with money that are not disadvantaged. Alot less American Blacks in Harvard. Another indicator that native Africans do not have inherently worse IQ and alot has to do wealth and access to education.


Obviously. I don´t claim that there are no black geniuses or that education can improve outcome. All I´m saying is that there are significant genetic differences which make it impossible to close the gap without massive intervention and mistreatment of other races. Again, you cannot compare university students (filter effect) to the general population. It would be like saying that the Chinese are also very tall because their basketball players are tall and Yao Ming is extremely tall.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

Here's a question
Do black people in better economic conditions have higher IQ than those in worse economic conditions?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Here's a question
> Do black people in better economic conditions have higher IQ than those in worse economic conditions?



What are black people?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 12, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Here's a question
> Do black people in better economic conditions have higher IQ than those in worse economic conditions?


Yes. Obviously.
Just as you could massively reduce Einstein´s performance by limiting his food supply. But we couldn´t turn you into Einstein no matter what we give you. See North Koreans. In a generation or two they could probably integrate into South Korean society just fine. In fact, it has happened with defectors (but the sample size is small: a large one could be seen after reunification). But the problem with Subsaharan Africans persists in any country. Unless you put them through a filter and exclude a large part of them, like a university. 
My challenge still stands btw. Show me any country, continent or city in which the pattern is reversed.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Yes. Obviously


GASP! IQ is environmental then!
Ggez


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 12, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> GASP! IQ is environmental then!
> Ggez


And genetic to a significant degree.

Let´s say Einstein´s IQ was 160. We could beat him up every day and let him starve: 100.
But we just can´t do anything about your IQ of 65. You don´t understand basic logic.


----------



## appleburger (Sep 12, 2022)

This youtuber did a more thorough job refuting this topic than I ever could, so I'll just drop it, here:


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

If you doubt that behavior is also predisposed to genetic influence, then you haven't been paying attention to the science.  Behavior can be learned and passed down, suggesting that the evolution of behavior is a lot more dynamic than the evolution of physical traits.  We never stopped creating new races.  Maybe the American race will be officially recognized someday; but before an equilibrium is established--I do not know.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Maybe the American race will be officially recognized someday.


Depending on who/where you ask, we're pretty recognizable already.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> Depending on who/where you ask, we're pretty recognizable already.



As a "race" though?  For the moment, I thought it is still perceived as a conglomerate of races.  I guess I haven't asked people who think so.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

appleburger said:


> This youtuber did a more thorough job refuting this topic than I ever could, so I'll just drop it, here:



Yep. Racial biological essentialism has been rebuked for decades now. I love seeing brainlets call environmental factors biologically sourced.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

Someone said that the environment is biologically sourced?  Sounds like a narcissist.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> As a "race" though?  For the moment, I thought it is still perceived as a conglomerate of races.  I guess I haven't asked people who think so.


I suppose not; I will admit I was being facetious/cheeky about it.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 12, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> I suppose not; I will admit I was being facetious/cheeky about it.



I appreciated the exercise.  I was genuinely caught off-guard.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> You are crying over me not tailoring a response to your approval.


More like you making shit up


Nothereed said:


> (rather than quoting someone, or @'ing someone) it's something you do a lot. Since gbatemp generally speaking, prioritizes quotes over replies. And the reply notification generally tends to stop at some point.


You could do an @ someone if you don't want to click reply. Something I already said.


tabzer said:


> If I respond directly after you say something, you get the alert I said something. You can read what I say and follow that it is a response


See above quote from me. Aka "Since gbatemp generally speaking, prioritizes quotes over replies" the same goes for mentions. Replies get ignored at some point. And you know that it does.


tabzer said:


> You can read what I say and follow that it is a response. You are being intellectually lazy and acting entitled.


If I get the ping. Which you intentionally avoid doing. FFs. You look guilty as hell after I called you out on it and THEN you replied/mentioned/methods to ping me.




tabzer said:


> You talk about wasting space but you want me to engage in active redundancy.


Oh wow look, you grandstanding after I just established in this very reply. "Something I already said."
More like you completely side step arguments and then I have to go pull up previously stated shit since you love to do  non sequiturs.


tabzer said:


> And you shouldn't. There is no reason to trust me. The betrayal of trust happened


More grand standing when you don't have any evidence to support your claim.

I already explained why your argument doesn't make sense. Tl;Dr version of it.
There's not a whole lot of ways to interpret your signature. Your previous behavior of using that signature conflicts with your current usage of it. And it's from members who would likely disagree with you. And then trying to say that's a "gbatemp cliché" is also not logical because it's clearly it's not a cliché if people don't do it.


tabzer said:


> These are not facts-first oriented people. It makes their "approval" cliché


See what the fuck I mean with you and non sequiturs.

You just said


tabzer said:


> practically a gbatemp cliché.


Saying that implies that many people do it. Unless your reading comprehension is utterly busted because cliché means:
a phrase or opinion that is overused and betrays a lack of original thought.
So you went from a position of "this is a gbatemp (general) cliché" which arguably doesn't make any godamn sense since it's not over used or used at all for that matter. But now it's "cliché" localized to certain people. Okay. _Suuuuuuuuuuuuure_
If it's not obivious I'm using copious amounts of scarcasm.




tabzer said:


> The betrayal of trust happened when you tried interpreting my intention and then saw contradiction in it.


Tabzer. Dude. That's not how trust works holy fuck lmao. What i did, is truly special. Get ready. It's absolutely crazy idea. Truly insane.
(Gets close to mic)
*making an argument *

wow. Who would of thought of that.

In other words your contorting so hard to stick your head up your ass further than anyone else can. If you have to argue that making an argument is a "BeTrAyL of TrUsT" you're the entire circus hands down.


tabzer said:


> Your interpretation is not a statement of fact. It's a reflection of your own insecurity--especially considering that there are other, more likely, reasons as to why I would do such a thing


Insecurity of what? Pointing out your bs? And further more. If it was true that you had another reason. Why be so vague to the point that you don't talk about your actual reason?

And even then I'd doubt your "actual reason" since already on this specific subject mater you proven that your willing to play dishonestly. Via changing your stances and ignoring arguments that I've already stated that disprove your later arguments.




tabzer said:


> because you thought it was low-hanging fruit you could grasp in lieu of saying something insightful on topic


Here we have tabzer grandstanding in his natural habitat. Grasping for straws that aren't even there.
Remember the whole "nobody likes to respond to you after disproving you time and time again" part?
Here's where that applies. Since now twice. You tried to rope me into this discussion here. Which if we go back to my initial statements.


Nothereed said:


> 'm laughing rn tabzer at your status, how pathetic do you need to be that you use a image of people's reactions as a status.


Here I establish that I am only talking about your status.


Nothereed said:


> Edit: if it isn't clear, it has nothing to do with the topic, as I've been quiet this whole thread eating popcorn for the most part.


And even more clear that I'm not interested in arguing on the subject/is off topic.
Hence you trying to spin my attempt to move it into dm's so mods don't delete our discussion since it's vastly off topic.



tabzer said:


> If you don't want to talk about this in public, then apologize and flake off. DM me and I'll rightly tell you to fuck off--my sig is serving its purpose


is incredibly halarious and sad.

Which I'm going to have to leave it here. You can slide into my DM's if you want to keep talking.  Since invetibly if we keep talking the thread is either going to get locked, or the responses are deleted.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm surprised you invest so much energy in replying to tabzer given he never actually says anything


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I'm surprised you invest so much energy in replying to tabzer given he never actually says anything


I still wonder why I respond to him at all. Can't go 5 seconds without pointing out something I found sad or pethetic that he's done without him forcing my hand to turn it into a 6 page MLA format essay


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

Snipped (dumb phone moment.)


----------



## GenNaz (Sep 12, 2022)

High-key eugenics theory happening in this thread, what the fuck.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

GenNaz said:


> High-key eugenics theory happening in this thread, what the fuck.


This is what political threads here look like..... sadly


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

GenNaz said:


> High-key eugenics theory happening in this thread, what the fuck.


Welcome to the shit hole. Where a decent group of users have dedicated their time to refute these people's (the ones that are effectively fascists or very adjacent to it) bs. I hope you either stay or bring more attention to what's happening here. Or for your sanity leave. Can't blame what decision you make.

I tried to get the mods to do something about the fact this is littearlly happening. Since I'm pretty sure this goes beyond just "shit opinion" since "bad opinions" inform bad decisions. 
Which those decisions can and will hurt people in various ways.
And well. Just look at my signature. It pretty much explains everything.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

Snipped


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I tried to get the mods to do something about the fact this is littearlly happening. Since I'm pretty sure this goes beyond just "shit opinion" since "bad opinions" inform bad decisions. And well. Just look at my signature. It pretty much explains everything.


Yea, people are asshole's here


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 12, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Yea, people are asshole's here


It's really hard to play nice with a group of people that believe women shouldn't have the right to bodily autonomy/choose. And that's only putting it at the extreme surface level.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 13, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> More like you making shit up



You say that I'm making shit up, but then you respond with 3 more statements proving my point.

Number 1:



Nothereed said:


> You could do an @ someone if you don't want to click reply. Something I already said.



A reply to the thread is a reply.  In the situation you are complaining about, I did hit reply to your message, but because it was lazy and only had a couple of quotes with no additional input, It doesn't actually quote anything.

Number 2:



Nothereed said:


> See above quote from me. Aka "Since gbatemp generally speaking, prioritizes quotes over replies" the same goes for mentions. Replies get ignored at some point. And you know that it does.



GBAtemp will ping you when a thread gets a reply after you post.  Since I was the first person to respond after you, you will get the ping that I responded.

Number 3:



Nothereed said:


> If I get the ping. Which you intentionally avoid doing. FFs. You look guilty as hell after I called you out on it and THEN you replied/mentioned/methods to ping me.



When I respond to a lazy post directly and promptly (as in immediately after), there is no reason to quote you, seeing as what you said is directly above what I say.  You are going to have to convince me how that can be confusing in order to persuade me to change my ways.



Nothereed said:


> Oh wow look, you grandstanding after I just established in this very reply. "Something I already said."
> More like you completely side step arguments and then I have to go pull up previously stated shit since you love to do non sequiturs.



What argument?  How I should @ you to make you feel important?  Why should I when I have %100 success rate in soliciting your daft responses?  Are you threatening to not talk to me if I don't @ you in a way that you like?  Is that a loss?  When you started this argument about how I should address my comments to you, you started from a position of bargaining in which you have no leverage.  You chose to be a loser.



Nothereed said:


> Tabzer. Dude. That's not how trust works holy fuck lmao. What i did, is truly special. Get ready. It's absolutely crazy idea. Truly insane.
> (Gets close to mic)
> *making an argument *
> 
> ...



You are flipping out about my signature and it has nothing to do with you.  It's not my job to "disprove" your uninformed opinion of me.



Nothereed said:


> Insecurity of what? Pointing out your bs? And further more. If it was true that you had another reason. Why be so vague to the point that you don't talk about your actual reason?
> 
> And even then I'd doubt your "actual reason" since already on this specific subject mater you proven that your willing to play dishonestly. Via changing your stances and ignoring arguments that I've already stated that disprove your later arguments.
> 
> ...



You are living in a fantasy.  All you do is butcher the English language and whine.  Winning an argument has never been your forte.  Drawing a conclusion, despite contradicting evidence, is where you literally fail at everything.



Nothereed said:


> Here I establish that I am only talking about your status.



I know you are talking about my "status".  I'm talking about you talking about my "status".  Shall we continue?



Nothereed said:


> And even more clear that I'm not interested in arguing on the subject/is off topic.



Yet, here you are.  That's rather disingenuous of a claim, don't you think?



Nothereed said:


> is incredibly halarious



Yes.  It is very h_alarious_.




Nothereed said:


> Which I'm going to have to leave it here. You can slide into my DM's if you want to keep talking. Since invetibly if we keep talking the thread is either going to get locked, or the responses are deleted.



Instead of responding to this post, feel free to DM me, if that's how you really feel.  I prefer for you to keep it public if the topic is interesting to you.



LainaGabranth said:


> I'm surprised you invest so much energy in replying to tabzer given he never actually says anything



I don't say anything too bold or objectively original like "black people aren't real" but...



Nothereed said:


> I still wonder why I respond to him at all. Can't go 5 seconds without pointing out something I found sad or pethetic that he's done without him forcing my hand to turn it into a 6 page MLA format essay



Truly _pethetic_.  Just keep rushing for cliché status (and being betrayed by the "trust" you have in reality).


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> This is what political threads here look like..... sadly


It's very concerning how casually people will post eugenics shit without even a blink from other users. UDR for example is straight up insane with all of his positions on race entirely based in what is likely outright racism and personal prejudice, with no data whatsoever to his claims.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 13, 2022)

Identifying race is the noble study that enables people to call each other racist with pinpoint accuracy.  Eugenics is "racial improvement" which is what you propose when you suggest that you can help _*minorities*_ improve IQ test scores, effectively altering their DNA.


----------



## Tarmfot (Sep 13, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> The sooner the Western world dies out (or is replaced), the better. Then there will be hardly any race deniers (who ironically call facts and people racist) left.


Fuck you. 
Western world is great. :-P


----------



## Tarmfot (Sep 13, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> And genetic to a significant degree.
> 
> Let´s say Einstein´s IQ was 160. We could beat him up every day and let him starve: 100.
> But we just can´t do anything about your IQ of 65. You don´t understand basic logic.


On effort an human can improve 30 points.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 13, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> UDR for example is straight up insane with all of his positions on race entirely based in what is likely outright racism and personal prejudice, with no data whatsoever to his claims.


You sound like religious fundamentalists. Calling something racism to dismiss it is like calling something heresy in order to not engage with me. Data is on my side. IQ studies are clear. The few exceptions like Nigerians in the US or US soldiers in post-war Germany suffer from the filter flaw.
You still owe us an explanation for why there is this pattern all over the world, in every country. You can name any country and I can correctly guess that East Asians do well (at least after one generation or two) while Subsaharan African communities struggle with crime and cry out for wealth distribution. People of European ancestry are somewhere in between this spectrum. This pattern is stable around the world. Data is on my side. Admit it or leave me alone.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 14, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> You sound like religious fundamentalists.


Idk man, you're the one out here preaching about fictional things like race like they're a "soul" or irremovable essence of a person. Sounds more religious to me than "social constructs are not objective things found only in biology"


----------



## tabzer (Sep 14, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Idk



Can't be racist if souls don't exist.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 14, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Idk man, you're the one out here preaching about fictional things like race like they're a "soul" or irremovable essence of a person. Sounds more religious to me than "social constructs are not objective things found only in biology"


Race is not a fictional thing but a category. You cannot change your race. Just like sex. Hard for you to accept, I know. I don´t know what the last quote means or where it is from. I have not said those words.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 14, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Race is not a fictional thing but a category.


A category we arbitrarily decided refers to certain traits that are environmental, not biological. There's a reason your position has led to eugenics and genocides.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 14, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Race is not a fictional thing but a category. You cannot change your race. Just like sex. Hard for you to accept, I know. I don´t know what the last quote means or where it is from. I have not said those words.



Race can definitely be changed.  Maybe not in a single lifetime, unless you are apart of the cusp of a new paradigm of racial definition.  But the fact that race can be changed is why there are many of them.



LainaGabranth said:


> A category we arbitrarily decided refers to certain traits that are environmental, not biological. There's a reason your position has led to eugenics and genocides.



Environmental _and _biological.  For the instance of biological, we can examine your DNA and determine that you are undesirable.  Observance and control are distinctly different from categorization to eugenics.  There is a difference between observing that you are undesirable and acting on it.  If you want to argue that the action of not dating you is a form of eugenics, that would be a fun debate.  I'm sure we'd get closer to understanding how you really feel.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 14, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Can't be racist if souls don't exist.


So by that metric, would it be that you couldn't actually be racist towards gingers, or that gingers themselves cannot be racist?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 14, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> So by that metric, would it be that you couldn't actually be racist towards gingers, or that gingers themselves cannot be racist?


Ephemeral9 is cartman confirmed


----------



## tabzer (Sep 14, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> So by that metric, would it be that you couldn't actually be racist towards gingers, or that gingers themselves cannot be racist?


Gingers can inherit souls when you feed them their parents, assuming that they aren't also gingers.  But souls existing doesn't necessarily mean that race exists.  Race doesn't exist because they are like souls which aren't "prooven" to exist, so racists aren't real either.

I hope that clears it up.

Shoutout to @LainaGabranth for the framework of the enlightened ideology.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 14, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Gingers can inherit souls when you feed them their parents, assuming that they aren't also gingers.  But souls existing doesn't necessarily mean that race exists.  Race doesn't exist because they are like souls which aren't "prooven" to exist, so racists aren't real either.
> 
> I hope that clears it up.
> 
> Shoutout to @LainaGabranth for the framework of the enlightened ideology.


 thought of this video when i saw this


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 14, 2022)

I never realized how much this forum really is just a South Park episode


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 14, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I never realized how much this forum really is just a South Park episode


Oh well, you learn something new everyday


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> A category we arbitrarily decided refers to certain traits that are environmental, not biological. There's a reason your position has led to eugenics and genocides.


Actually there is no distinction between environment and biology, because the environment is made up of biology. _If_ e.g. East Asian tiger moms are the better parents, then an "environmental" change could only be achieved by ripping babies from their parents and forcing tiger moms to raise them instead. Unfeasible.

Also, the fact that East Asian children (on average) outperform e.g. Subsaharan African children in all environments completely disproves your point.
Your argument is purely emotional.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 15, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Actually there is no distinction between environment and biology, because the environment is made up of biology.


You make a lot of stupid posts but this one is the single dumbest. That is not what biological factors and environmental factors as terms refer to. Biological in literally every scientific study on the matter of whether intelligence is environmental or genetic refers to biologically essentialist causes of inheritance. Ie, hair color, eye color, and so on. Environmental will refer to things like malnutrition, lead paints (the kind you probably huff,) and redlining and segregation from school programs leading to lower IQ scores in testing.

This is why racists like you never get published in scientific journals because you literally do not know the terms or how the processes of observation even work.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You make a lot of stupid posts but this one is the single dumbest. That is not what biological factors and environmental factors as terms refer to. Biological in literally every scientific study on the matter of whether intelligence is environmental or genetic refers to biologically essentialist causes of inheritance. Ie, hair color, eye color, and so on. Environmental will refer to things like malnutrition, lead paints (the kind you probably huff,) and redlining and segregation from school programs leading to lower IQ scores in testing.
> 
> This is why racists like you never get published in scientific journals because you literally do not know the terms or how the processes of observation even work.


You still avoid my challenge, so stop the "even" nonsense. I am aware of the things you mentioned. I am pointing out that biology is way bigger than what we give it credit. E.g. malnutrition counts as environment. But what if the parents account for differences in malnutrition? If parents A and parents B (can be of the same race and same wealth) give their children healthy food or unhealthy food respectively, we would count it as environment. Then the children who grew up unhealthy will have a disadvantage in life. But it didn´t fall from the sky - which "environment" is often interpreted as.

I don´t post stupid things, I post uncomfortable things. At least for you.
Again, show me an environment on planet earth in which East Asians fail (regarding success in school, wealth) compared to others, specifically Subsaharan Africans. You get thumbs up from cowards who also can´t meet the challenge. We all know I am right but you try to convince yourselves so hard that it is not.

Accepting that races are different does not lead to genocide (and even if it did, it does not change the truth value). Claiming that all races are the same leads to hatred and possibly genocide because if all races should be the same but aren´t, someone is to blame. If Jews are overrepresented in the upper class even though there should be no overrepresentation, then they are cheating and need to be brought down. If "whites" do better than "blacks" even though they should be equal, then "whites" are to blame and need to be treated accordingly - forever.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 15, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> _If Jews are overrepresented in the upper class even though there should be no overrepresentation, then they are cheating and need to be brought down._


Take it easy there pointdexter, your mask is slipping off.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 15, 2022)

Why are we talking antisemitic shit... how the fuck did we even get here.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Why are we talking antisemitic shit... how the fuck did we even get here.


Because UDR is a mask off racist. There's a reason why I don't bother replying to posts like "Can you explain why _on average_ one group in a richer part of the world does better than a poorer part of the world?" It's just abject racism at this point if you look at that conclusion and think anything other than "it's the environment" lmao


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Because UDR is a mask off racist. There's a reason why I don't bother replying to posts like "Can you explain why _on average_ one group in a richer part of the world does better than a poorer part of the world?" It's just abject racism at this point if you look at that conclusion and think anything other than "it's the environment" lmao


Now we point, point and laught


----------



## tabzer (Sep 15, 2022)

I see where both sides are coming from.  What I don't understand is how the argument that race doesn't exist and "you're a racist" can coexist.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 15, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I see where both sides are coming from.  What I don't understand is how the argument that race doesn't exist and "you're a racist" can coexist.


no idea man, i have no fucking idea


----------



## tabzer (Sep 15, 2022)

It's fucking unreasonable.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 15, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It's fucking unreasonable.


This is more or less just a episode of family guy or south part at this point


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Because UDR is a mask off racist. There's a reason why I don't bother replying to posts like "Can you explain why _on average_ one group in a richer part of the world does better than a poorer part of the world?" It's just abject racism at this point if you look at that conclusion and think anything other than "it's the environment" lmao


I get that, but I checked out of this page (checks notes) back on page 5, and didn't even read page 1-3. So I'm honestly surprised that a user surpassed in the already very strong bs scale. With extra points of just actually bringing up actual fucking jews. Which is a big Yiiiikes


----------



## tabzer (Sep 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I get that, but I checked out of this page (checks notes) back on page 5, and didn't even read page 1-3. So I'm honestly surprised that a user surpassed in the already very strong bs scale. With extra points of just actually bringing up actual fucking jews. Which is a big Yiiiikes



You guys do realize that he proposed that as a hypothetical disaster in the scenario that "all races are the same" is enforced.  He wasn't actually saying that Jews are fucking.  How is it you play the race card but race isn't real (nor yours, likely)?  Still waiting on those deep thoughts.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I get that, but I checked out of this page (checks notes) back on page 5, and didn't even read page 1-3. So I'm honestly surprised that a user surpassed in the already very strong bs scale. With extra points of just actually bringing up actual fucking jews. Which is a big Yiiiikes


I think I just made him mad by being honest and he went mask off in response. Give it some time and the other more boring right wingers will too.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 15, 2022)

Guess I'll be waiting on real thought from LainaGabranth forever.

"I'm deep because I'm fake."


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Because UDR is a mask off racist. o





Nothereed said:


> Why are we talking antisemitic shit... how the fuck did we even get here.


You are either lacking intelligence or are simply deceivers.

Nothereed has "forgotten" (left out?) the IF in my IF-THEN statement:
"If Jews are overrepresented in the upper class even though there should be no overrepresentation, then they are cheating and need to be brought down."

The proceeding statement was:
"Claiming that all races are the same leads to hatred and possibly genocide because if all races should be the same but aren´t, someone is to blame."

Meaning: The false claim that all races should are equal leads to resentment and aggression (in the face of unequal outcome) against those at the top, i.e. often Jews. This is not an antisemitic statement. It is the opposite. I don´t want "whites" to kill Jews again because of "oppression". Or the same regarding "whites" and "blacks".

LainaGabranth claims my challenge is "Can you explain why on average one group in a richer part of the world does better than a poorer part of the world?"
I have never made this statement (challenge: show otherwise!)
My challenge (for the tenth time or so):
*If the different outcome between races (or groups of people of differing ancestry if you are a race denier) is purely environmental, then why are they observed in all environments? (Asia, Africa, Europe, Australia, South and North America). Show me a country or even a city in which East Asians do worse in math or at school or have lower incomes than Subsaharan Africans, for example!

Meet the challenge or be a man (lol) and admit defeat. 
If Nothereed does not correct my quote in his signature, I will fabricate a quote of his and put it in mine.*


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 16, 2022)

I will let "if different outcomes are the result of environments, then why are they different in environments???" speak for itself on how moronic of a question it is.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 16, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Are you 12 or are the artificial estrogen levels clouding your mind?


Trust me buddy, there is nothing artificial about my estrogen levels 

Your anger levels are unnaturally high though.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

can we all notice @Creamu icon is gone?


----------

